# Cold Shot Challenge



## bradyxps (Jul 14, 2015)

Well I took the bait and volunteered to set this thing up so here is what I got figured so far:

For the target we will use the one Todd posted. Ill add it on to the end here for reference. You can download it at www.targets.ws or if you don't have a printer but do have 8 1/2" x 11 paper the layout is as follows-
Circles with diameters
7-3/4", 5-3/8", 3-5/8", 2-3/8", 1-1/2", 11/16"
Scoring is 2,4,6,8,10 and 12 for the Bull's-eye.

The contest will run 7 weeks starting 7/20 and going thru the following Sunday.

7/20 thru 7/26
7/27 thru 8/2
8/3   thru 8/9
8/10 thru 8/16
8/17 thru 8/23
8/24 thru 8/30
8/31 thru 9/6 -Ending right before hunting season.

Distance is 20 yards. You can take your cold shot any day during that week as you like- but should be the first shot of that day. You can post your results here or PM them to me. Photo evidence not required we can just go with the honor system but if you make a nice shot no shame in showing it off a bit. It was suggested the winner should receive an item from each contestant, but we can figure that out as y'all see fit. Ill be sure the winner gets something worth while either way. Let me know if I've missed anything and good luck!

Here is the final total!

Point Puller           52(+10)
Fish30523             58(+6)
Charlie2Arrow      28(+2)
longbowdave1      28(+4)
AllAmerican          0(n/s)
Bradyxps               20(+2)
Selfbow                6(n/s)
BareBowyer         64(+8)
Scott30415          8(n/s)
boissage               4(n/s)
ngasportsman      8(n/s)
ShaneWhitlock     2(n/s)
Todd Cook            0(n/s)
Michelle Cook       0(n/s)
Clipper                  18(n/s)
ngabowhunter      2(n/s


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 14, 2015)

Works for me.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 14, 2015)

Well done!  I am in as a player.  Is the distance and target going to change for each week?  I would assume so?


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 14, 2015)

Cool.  I'm in, I just have to print off 7 separate sheets.  Good luck!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 15, 2015)

Awesome. I look forward to sending someone a prize.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 15, 2015)

Sweet. I'd better start practicing!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jul 15, 2015)

Do we submit our best  cold shot of the week or do we need to decide ahead of time what day we are gonna do it and submit that shot?


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 15, 2015)

This is great ..... didn't mean to skip out on everyone just got tied up at work.  Thanks Bradyxps for running this challenge. I would say the best cold shot of the week could be entered.


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2015)

I am in, Targets printed.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 21, 2015)

Im in.  Yall make sure Im understanding rules correctly.  Ive printed out the targets.  I choose my best first shot of the day from 7 days     and then I report the best 1st shot from the 7 days.  Is this correct?  
Thanks bradyxps for taking the lead.


----------



## bradyxps (Jul 22, 2015)

Yep thats right. You got all week and take your best cold shot for your score. Then post it or pm me. Ill update the score as we go.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 22, 2015)

I got lucky tonight on my cold shot!!  Probably be the one for the week for my score.  Tomorrow will be my last chance of the week, going out of town after that.





Next 3.




Last 4 of the session.  Had 4 total off the paper.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 23, 2015)

You're assuming I can hit a sheet of 8 1/2 x 11" paper at 20 yards...


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 23, 2015)

I think I should have picked a bigger target! Michelle and I decided to try it tonight and this was our first shot at a measured 20 yards. 4 inches out from paydirt but no score. Our second shot of the night was better.


----------



## fish30523 (Jul 23, 2015)

Week 1 = 8points. I am having trouble loading the pic


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Missed the paper completely on Monday & Tuesday.
Wednesday was a lot better


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 23, 2015)

Thursday was not quite as good I got 4 points but for some reason that pic won't load


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 24, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> I think I should have picked a bigger target! Michelle and I decided to try it tonight and this was our first shot at a measured 20 yards. 4 inches out from paydirt but no score. Our second shot of the night was better.



Hey Todd those last two shots in the pig are what counts in my book!


----------



## Todd Cook (Jul 24, 2015)

Allen Oliver said:


> Hey Todd those last two shots in the pig are what counts in my book!



I heard that buddy; I do better on stuff that bleeds.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jul 24, 2015)

Haven't shot at 20 yds for several months with the longbow, guess this is going to be "extremly cold shot shooting". Some how I got a 2 this week. After several rounds of 5 arrows, some of the rust is going away. This contest will be some much needed practice for me!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor cold shot today, but a six shot group came together pretty good. first shot was high left no score


----------



## Clipper (Jul 26, 2015)

I didn't get to shoot until Friday of this week.  Friday was a 2 and Saturday was a 2 as well.  I figure a score of two isn't worth a picture.

Hey, maybe we could give a prize for the most improved (lol).


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 26, 2015)

*Zero for me*

Zero for me.   This is fun though.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 26, 2015)

6 for me


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jul 26, 2015)

An 8 was my best cold shot all week


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 26, 2015)

First shot wasn't great(2), Second shot was worse.


----------



## boissage (Jul 26, 2015)

A four was my best for the week.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 26, 2015)

I've only recently been bitten by the traditional bug.  A generous member of this forum sent me a string this week and I haven't even installed a nocking point yet, but I got a pretty good cold shot group Friday morning.
My best cold shot netted me a 4.


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Jul 26, 2015)

Just got back from vacation and only had 1 day to practice. I shot a 2 tonight.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 29, 2015)

Im enjoying this challenge.  All I got for this week is a 4.  Not able to shoot any more this week so record the 4 for me in week 2.  Thanks.  Did have a 10 in a second shot and a 26 with a 3 shot group.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 1, 2015)

Twenty yards is whooping up on me. A 4 is my best cold shot this week.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 1, 2015)

My best for the week was 4.


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 2, 2015)

I cut the line on the 10 ring, so I assume it still counts as a 10. Trying to load pic, if pic doesn't show, maybe one day I will learn how to work these contraptions lol.


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 2, 2015)

Shot a zero at the NGT shoot this morning.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 2, 2015)

Just got back from a extended weekend camping trip and shot the "cold shot" for the first time this week. Must have been more luck than skill..... maybe 90 degrees and wind is what I need to shoot better. 10 this week for me.

 Then I shot several rounds of 5 arrows, one arrow each at 10, 12, 15, 17, 20 yards. then 20, 17, 16, 12, And 10 yds. that is what works best for me  when practicing.


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 2, 2015)

zero, don't guess I need to post a picture of that one, second shot was a 8 but this ain't the second shot challenge.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 2, 2015)

Nice shot Dave.  My best for the week is an 8.  I shot five days(cold shots)...2-8s, 1-6, 2-4s....did better last week.....always tomorrow...lol.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 3, 2015)

Got a 4 this week as well. That's two 4s.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 3, 2015)

I shot the first week right before I left for vacation and the second the day I got back home. I shot poorly both times. Put me down for 2 points on the first week and 0 for the second.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 4, 2015)

I will say (after only having this bow for a few weeks) that shooting every day, my groups have definitely improved.  It's become pretty rare to have an arrow completely miss the target and I can usually get 4 out of 6 on the sheet of paper.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 4, 2015)

First cold shot for the week yesterday was a 12 for week three!!! I guess I can't beat that .....tried last night to post pic bt having trouble sending pics from my phone for some reason.. following three shots were an 8, a 6, and a 2. next four were two 10s, a 6, and a four!  I'm good with that!


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 4, 2015)

*Got it to work I think....*

Cold shot plus three more arrows.

Next group, same distance.

Group on deer was my first shot group at 26 yds!  pouring in sweat but had a good shoot session and the gnats even took it easy on me for once(staying out of my eyes).


----------



## bradyxps (Aug 5, 2015)

Thats some confidence sitting it on top of the cooler! Id have added another drain.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 5, 2015)

LOL.  It works okay shooting straight on but if shooting at an angle, it will spin the target a bit and have to worry about hitting your other shafts, etc....


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 5, 2015)

That is some great shooting Barebowyer!!!  I hope to get to that level with time.  This challenge really makes me concentrate on the first shot and Im getting better.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 6, 2015)

TY.  Pointpuller....shooting 4s is not that bad of shooting for a TRAD bow.  A pretty wise guy, and a 50+ time world champ archer said, "Have child like faith in your bow arm."  It has made a difference in my mind.  I tend to over complicate/over analyze things and when I am shooting below my personal standards, I typically just simplify the process and just shoot and I seem to get right back on track!


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 8, 2015)

Put me down for another 4 for the week please.  Was able to shoot 5 days and 3  fours was the best cold shots.  Last group tonight was good.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 9, 2015)

Today was the first chance I got to shoot all week. I noticed some string wear on my "go to" 56" bow. After 4 years and two bows, the string was too tired to go on any more.  

 I dug up my camo 58" bow, don't think it's been strung for several years. Never even finished dialing this one in after I made it. My cold shot was strong two points, LOL.  I flung some more arrows at 20 yards, then moved up to 15 to re-acustom myself with the feel of the bow....  A couple dead center and the other 3.... not so bad.

Guess it's time to order two new strings for the 56" bow.


----------



## scott30415 (Aug 9, 2015)

Got a 6 for week 3


----------



## Clipper (Aug 9, 2015)

My best for the week was an 8 yesterday afternoon.  Missed the entire sheet once this week


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 9, 2015)

I got a 10 this week. Cold shot 12 Barebowyer is the man. I found out what I was doing wrong, now I can load the pics.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 9, 2015)

A 6 was my best this week


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 13, 2015)

Shot a 4 tonight. After warming up a bit things were going better. Second picture is one arrow each, from 10, 12, 15, 17, and 20 yards.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 15, 2015)

Scratched out a 6 tonight for my best of the week.  I needed it cause my best so far this week have been 2-4's


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 15, 2015)

*This weeks cold one..*

I have had multiple 8s for the week so I guess that is where it ends....an 8!  Second pic is of my second group shot from the "spot."  It was getting dark and I was just picking the center of the paper and pleasantly surprised!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 16, 2015)

The new strings for the 56" bow showed up Friday,I went with brown and red strands with a black serving this time. Just strung it back up today. I need to get the new string broke in, and the noc adjusted as well. I flung quite a few areas in the 90 degree temps, too hot to shoot for me! I'll have to stick with my "4" for the week.


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 16, 2015)

I got a 6 for this week. I didn't photo because I thought I could do better.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 16, 2015)

My best for the week is a 4.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 16, 2015)

Nice  looking bow Dave...


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 16, 2015)

A 2 for me this wk ifeelike I'm regressing, some days I do t even hit the paper!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 17, 2015)

Barebowyer said:


> Nice  looking bow Dave...



Thanks. I made that one for myself back in 2013, I think. Redheart, Sapele', and Hard Maple riser. Black glass.


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 17, 2015)

Gorgeous...well done!


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 18, 2015)

Got a 10 today.  I probably wont improve on that for the week but I will still try.  I was in the zone, 20 shots and only 2 were off the paper.  Thats good for me!


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 18, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 19, 2015)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks. I made that one for myself back in 2013, I think. Redheart, Sapele', and Hard Maple riser. Black glass.



Post a picture at full draw so we can see how the limbs bend.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 23, 2015)

Only shot a 2 today, oh well.


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 23, 2015)

Got a 10 for this week


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice shooting...10 for this week for me..hvn trouble with pic loading this time...had a couple other 8s and 6s.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 23, 2015)

No score this wk.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 24, 2015)

I've pretty much gave up on the challenge. I was shooting horrible and decided to shoot some  bare shafts to see what was going on. I was shooting to weak of an arrow and I can't drop enough weight to fix it and I don't won't to build my shelf out. So, I've got a dozen arrows due in tomorrow. can't wait to get'em and start tuning.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Shot a 4 tonight, better grouping from 15 yards. Still got 2 years of non-shooting rust to get rid of. I'm walking a fine line between  rebuilding my shooting muscles, and re-injuring the the two bicep injuries. Only two weeks til opener, hopefully the arms hold up. 

A nice, cool, 68 degree night for shooting though!


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 29, 2015)

A 10 for me this week.  Hole tore into the 12 but the shaft wasnt breaking the line.  Ran out of targets so I had to reuse one.  I know it sounds fishy but its an honest cold shot 10 that Im proud of.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Man, some days I'm proud to hit the paper!
Good shot!


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 29, 2015)

8 for me on the week but didn't get any other shots in due to out of town work.


----------



## fish30523 (Aug 29, 2015)

The notorious 12! I have tried my best to hit it, but only on the second shot have I been able to get it. I got an 8 this week.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Aug 31, 2015)

A 6 this wk. this challenge has been an eye opener!
I can usually put up a nice group after a few shots, but a cold shot @ twenty yds is a lot tougher than I thought it would be! More reasons to try to limit shots on game to under twenty yds.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 31, 2015)

charlie 2 arrow,  Thats my thoughts exactly.  Challenge has been good for me because it encourages me to shoot nearly every day but it also reminds me of my limits.  20 yds is a stretch for me.  I set up for a 12-15 yd shot when I hang my stand.


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 1, 2015)

Its been an eye opener for sure. But I've gotten better at the cold shots. Havent shot in tens or twelves but I can get a 4 or 6 pretty constant out of the door now.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 1, 2015)

Pointpuller said:


> charlie 2 arrow,  Thats my thoughts exactly.  Challenge has been good for me because it encourages me to shoot nearly every day but it also reminds me of my limits.  20 yds is a stretch for me.  I set up for a 12-15 yd shot when I hang my stand.



Thats why I gave up w it after the first week.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 2, 2015)

Pointpuller said:


> charlie 2 arrow,  Thats my thoughts exactly.  Challenge has been good for me because it encourages me to shoot nearly every day but it also reminds me of my limits.  20 yds is a stretch for me.  I set up for a 12-15 yd shot when I hang my stand.




 Well said men. 20 yards cold is a good test. If we do the contest again, maybe a heart lung outline would be better target, scoring a kill shot or a wounding shot out of heart lungs.


 It's been real hot up here this week, 95+ the last three days when I got home from work. Waaaaaaay too hot for this Polar Bear! I waited till the last hour of light today to shoot, trying to beat the heat some. Scored a 4 today, only chance I'll get to shoot this week. Heading up to Northern Wi to shutdown the summer camping spot.

 My shooting has not returned as quickly as I'd like, but I'll keep working on it. I may have to break out the handicap bow for the start of deer season, if I'm not comfortable with my shooting.


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 3, 2015)

Was sprinkling when I got home today so I just grabbed 1 arrow.  Made it count with a 10.  Funny how this sport works.  I had shot 2-0,s and a 2 this week.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 6, 2015)

A 2 this wk. Good practice!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 6, 2015)

Got to shoot three cold ones this week due to work....I will take the 8, others were a 6 and a 4.  Good shooting puller.


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 6, 2015)

Just shot a 2. Then shot an 8. Hopefully the deer stand there for a second shot


----------



## fish30523 (Sep 6, 2015)

I got a 6 this week. I thought for sure I could get a 12 before the tournament was over.


----------

